# Stained Beard



## colpa110

Betty's beard is quite stained...I think it is a combination of food/water and Ted's saliva from the vast amount of mouthing they do. I was looking for a product that might helpswith this and came across this...
http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=917
anybody else know of anything good?


----------



## mairi1

Hi Colin , 

Before I got Molly I too worried about beard and tear staining given that she is so fair and it does appear to be a pretty common problem in light coloured dogs. I read a fair bit on the subject in preparation!!

I suppose you've read all the usual stuff like only using filtered water,adding apple cider to their water, using a bottle as opposed to them drinking water out of a bowl to minimise dampness on the area etc. 

With regards to products, the only one I've read that does the job is 'Angel Eyes' however it appears to have an antibiotic in it so not sure whether a good idea or not .I think there's a natural version of it but of course doesn't give the same results . 

Not heard of this particular product you are mentioning but suppose its worth a try. 

Will let you know if I hear of anything else 

xx


----------



## JulesB

I was told by my groomer that this staining usually occurs when dogs are on dry food (my mum asked her to see if she could make Betty's chin white again as didn't realise it came from saliva". Since Betty has been on Nature Diet her chin has stayed white.

Have you tried baby powder. Saw a very white Westie yesterday and the owner said she keeps her white by sprinkling baby powder on her and brushing her as this absorbs lots of dirt and oil. I can't vouch for it but the Westie was very white!!!


----------



## mairi1

Oh never heard of the powder being used .. Will keep that in mind. 

Also.. Interesting about the dry food ...xx


----------



## JulesB

mairi1 said:


> Oh never heard of the powder being used .. Will keep that in mind.
> 
> Also.. Interesting about the dry food ...xx


The lady was telling me that years ago people used chalk dust but she uses baby powder now.

Can only go on my Betty's chin re the dry food thing and hers used to be dirty but is now white.

X

PS Colin I love the name of the Tropiclean product. Can just imagine your Betty wrapped in a white bath robe like on a spa day ready for her doggy facial!!!!


----------



## mairi1

Will definitely get the baby powder out if Molly has problems then ... Shes on natural insinct so hopefully that helps ... Thank you 



xx


----------



## colpa110

Betty has been mainly on Natural Instinct so don't think it is food related....she is however a very dribbly drinker ( Sarah was horrified when she stayed with her) to the point I try to stand with a tea towel at the ready if she goes for a drink - otherwise her beard stays really wet. The baby powder may work well in absorbing some of the moisture...will give it a go!

Betty at a spa in a robe...a whole new meaning to dog grooming!!


----------



## JulesB

colpa110 said:


> Betty has been mainly on Natural Instinct so don't think it is food related....she is however a very dribbly drinker ( Sarah was horrified when she stayed with her) to the point I try to stand with a tea towel at the ready if she goes for a drink - otherwise her beard stays really wet. The baby powder may work well in absorbing some of the moisture...will give it a go!
> 
> Betty at a spa in a robe...a whole new meaning to dog grooming!!


I've now got a vision of her reclined on a lounger!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Colin do you think keeping a shorter beard may help?


----------



## colpa110

wellerfeller said:


> Colin do you think keeping a shorter beard may help?


I don't think it is that long at the moment but I'm sure a trim won't hurt


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hatties lovely white nose is brown. Seems to be due to water some days are whiter than others! Guess we just have to live with it or get her nose dyed a nice shade of chestnut!


----------



## MillieDog

The thought of talcum powder and water me thinks, may make a rather sticky gloopy mess.  

Millie is a hugely messy drinker too and proudly walks around with a sopping wet beard


----------



## JulesB

I just remembered this thread as saw the Tropiclean Spa Facial Scrub and it says it has "natural exfoliating activity" does a dog really need their face exfoliating???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

I'd heard that raw food helps but you've ticked that box. I stand and wipe Mables muzzle there's always a trail when she's had a drink, hers is brownish but just thought it was maybe tan in the coat but probably not x


----------



## Marzi

Kiki is another messy drinker...
Definitely in Kenya in the 1980s people showing white poodles used to use a white dusting powder when grooming, I can remember talking with them about it...


----------



## Jeanie

So can I just ask. 
What exactly do with the powder? Do u comb it through the beard? 


Jeanie x


----------



## colpa110

wilfiboy said:


> I'd heard that raw food helps but you've ticked that box. I stand and wipe Mables muzzle there's always a trail when she's had a drink, hers is brownish but just thought it was maybe tan in the coat but probably not x


Yes I always try to be behind Betty to wipe hep muzzle after a drink...it must look ridiculous!!

Oh the joys of owning a white dog!!


----------



## colpa110

JulesB said:


> I just remembered this thread as saw the Tropiclean Spa Facial Scrub and it says it has "natural exfoliating activity" does a dog really need their face exfoliating???!!!!!!!!!


I actually considered buying this


----------



## wilfiboy

colpa110 said:


> I actually considered buying this


Right Colin you can test drive this for us then  looking forward to your write up x


----------



## VillageVoice

Not to hijack, but my little Izzy gets bad tear stains and I'm trying to find something to help with them. She's mostly brown but I can still see them. Any advice?


----------



## lady amanda

I believe alot of people on here suggest Angel Eyes product.
But as a question, do you fileter your water that you give her? if not give that a try, sometimes it helps


----------



## colpa110

A change of food may help or I have heard than adding a little bit of organic apple cider vinegar to their water helps.


----------



## VillageVoice

No I don't. We all just drink out of the tap. But the watered I have for her has a filter in it. I will look into that product thanks. 

As for food she is on taste of the wild and organic freeze dried so she is on a pretty good diet. Maybe once she finishes it we could switch to something else. But I want to stay grain free and organic.


----------



## mairi1

Just re read my post saying add apple cider to Betty's water... No mention of the vinegar component!!! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy

Just going to post that I've just read 15ml of apple cider vinegar but your a few steps a head xxx


----------

